# Wild at Heart



## MRC (Feb 11, 2010)

The church I belong to has many members that have had their theology in general, but spiritual warfare in particular, shaped by the book _Wild at Heart_. I have not yet read the book, but am so far alarmed at what I am hearing. In particular, many subscribe blame to Satan for their sinful acts (i.e. "Satan made or tricked me...") rather than understanding the depth of their sin nature. When I approached my pastor with this concern (lack of understanding of the doctrine of sin) he claimed that theological compromise has not been made in the book, in other words _Wild at Heart_ is theologically sound. Furthermore, I have recently discovered that one of our elders is starting a study for men on _Wild at Heart_ and that retreats on the book have been done in the past. Clearly this volume has profoundly shaped the theological understanding of the leaders in my church.

Having not read the book, I picked it up and will read it through to properly assess its theological positions. Can anyone offer an opinion on the theology of _ Wild at Heart_ and/or on how negative an influence this book might have on my eldership's theological framework?


----------



## Michael (Feb 11, 2010)

It's dreadfully shallow, Mike. It's been several years since I picked it up but I don't remember much theology to comment on. There is very little Scripture in the book and when it's there it's usually grossly out of context. Basically, it's a bunch of psychological fluff aimed at helping Christian men wake up to their masculine side. There is no trusting Christ alone. There is no acknowledgment of the sovereignty of God. Instead, you get a bunch of feel-good self confidence babble. 

If anything, theologically it's pretty close to open theism. I think he flat out denies it, but if it looks like a duck...quacks...


----------



## Nate (Feb 11, 2010)

My brother-in-law had me read it a few years back. I couldn't find any redeeming qualities in it after a couple of chapters, so I threw it out.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2010)

So far I have burned six copies of the book given to me. I have one copy in the section of my library where I keep other heretical books for reference. It is that bad.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2010)

So Lawrence, if I hear you correctly you are saying that the book sparked a flame that has brought both warmth and illumination into your life and you always keep a copy close at hand. Perhaps the publishers could use that on the next edition.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 12, 2010)

I read it and concur with what was said above: in places Eldredge sounds like an open theist. In other places....well, let's just say I wouldn't want my people reading it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> So Lawrence, if I hear you correctly you are saying that the book sparked a flame that has brought both warmth and illumination into your life and you always keep a copy close at hand. Perhaps the publishers could use that on the next edition.


 

 Bob, you have future career in journalism with the big three!


----------



## MRC (Feb 12, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> So far I have burned six copies of the book given to me. I have one copy in the section of my library where I keep other heretical books for reference. It is that bad.


 
Do you know of anyone that has written a critical review of it?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Feb 12, 2010)

Brother, try this: Book Review - Wild At Heart :: :: A Reformed, Christian Blog 

Blessings


----------

